# Too much time on my hands



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

This is what happens when I get bored


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea, if you ever need a wye..... san-tee..... p-trap.... cleanout...... plug... or 45.... you know where to get it. :laughing:


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

What, no lead?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have to take pictures of the BBQ I made out of catch basin blocks.

I really like your mailbox project.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Where's the Air Admittance Valve?


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

thats sweet dude i like it


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Let the kids tey and play home run derby with that bad boy!


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Venting may be an issue....


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Too cool Hyper!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Fill it with concrete so it totals a car when they collide into it. Makes for good story telling about its stopping force. :blink:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice work!! Hope you pulled a permit!!!!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Do the bills go down the drain into the sewer :thumbsup:


----------



## weplumb (Apr 16, 2009)

Do the bills go down the drain into the sewer :thumbsup:

Where can I get one of those automatic bill disposal units?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's awesome:thumbsup: 

Don't forget the riser clamp:laughing:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Gotta love that creativity!!! Nice, and I agree with Duck on the concrete thing.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

My mailbox got hit by snowplows every time they ran this winter. I don't dare put much into it. I do have ABS pipe holding it up, with a shaved-down closet flange at the top. But, my secret is that I have a steel pipe running inside of it. 

The story behind that is a couple of young girls were walking down the street one night and they grabbed it and broke the ABS and threw it out in the middle of the street. So I put in the steel pipe inside when I put it back together.

Then some kid was out there trying to rip it out one night. I opened the window and asked if he wanted to stop trying to rip out my mailbox. "Not really," he said. And he went off down the street trying to damage other mailboxes as he went.

Mind you, this is like two incidents, not counting the snowplows, in about 30 years.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I wanted to put a closet flange where the c.o. plug is and set a toilet on top, but my wife nixed that idea. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you had hooked it up to a vacuum transport system that goes into your house I would say your the man........hint hint.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Gravity is the plumber's friend


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Hyper Piper said:


> This is what happens when I get bored


that's the funniest thing I've seen in a while. I like the flag on mailbox too


----------

